# Doyusha?



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2018)

Can't say that I've heard of them, nice boxart though!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)

The Doyusha Model Co,.Ltd.. a Japanese manufacturer.


----------

